# Color preserver question



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm going to try using color preserver for the first time on some guide wraps. The wraps I've done so far have been mostly black so I haven't needed it. I got a bottle of American Tackle acrylic color preserver but it didn't come with any directions. I'm planning on using a brush to apply it but I'm wondering how long I need to let it dry between coats and how long it needs to dry before applying epoxy.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Some products say a couple of hours between coats, and 24hrs before epoxy, some say an hour or so between coats and a few hours before epoxy. The key is to make sure you don't glob it on, and make sure it is dry before epoxy. I usually will put a coat on, wait a couple hours, put a 2nd coat on, then let it dry overnight. I may be taking longer then it needs, but I want to make sure it is dry.

Note on globbing.... I basically poured CP on a closed wrap I did one time, just to see what would happen, I guess. Almost like epoxy. It ended up with a hazy sheen on it that would not go away, even with epoxy applied to it. Had to cut the wrap. I don't know why I used so much. As I was doing it, I was saying to myself not to.:redface: You do want the CP to saturate the threads, but you don't want any puddling or pooling. If you end up with pooling, just wick it away with your brush.

I am sure there are other ways, but this works for me, so far.

Robert


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll definitely make sure not to get it on there thicker than necessary to saturate the thread. It may not even be necessary to use CP on this wrap but I don't think it will hurt and I'd like to try it out.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

YOull be able to tell where it is soaking in and not. Just enough to get it in the thread. I always let it sit overnight though...Just saying.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a question for you professional rod builders. A couple of my custom rods have become dull and discolored on the guides and above reel seat. Is it possible to sand down epoxy over thread and re do it to bring back clear shine? Or do you have to strip guides annd re do complete rod? Sorry to interupt sort of goes along with your disscussion? What would your advice be? Thanks


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

SNDFLEE said:


> I have a question for you professional rod builders. A couple of my custom rods have become dull and discolored on the guides and above reel seat. Is it possible to sand down epoxy over thread and re do it to bring back clear shine? Or do you have to strip guides annd re do complete rod? Sorry to interupt sort of goes along with your disscussion? What would your advice be? Thanks


Yes you could sand and recoat the epoxy, I have done this on several rods in the past without any issues over the last couple years, I generally hit it with a 320 grip paper then recoat. If the existing epoxy is yellow, it will still be yellow, just shiny yellow instead on dull yellow. You really dont need to remove much of the old epoxy, just scuff it up enough so that the new epoxy has something to adhere to.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you sort of what I thought.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it easier on a rebuild if the rod is stripped before the builder gets it. Or can this cause more problems than you save?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Depending on the builder, and your skills at stripping (the rod), it may be better to let them do it.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for answering


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

SNDFLEE said:


> Is it easier on a rebuild if the rod is stripped before the builder gets it. Or can this cause more problems than you save?


When I get a rod in to rebuild, I prefer to do the stripping myself. I've seen a lot of damage done to rods by guys not knowing how to properly remove the old components and finish. Just my personal preference.

Walt


----------



## JerseyCoast (Dec 12, 2010)

SNDFLEE said:


> Is it easier on a rebuild if the rod is stripped before the builder gets it. Or can this cause more problems than you save?


I would rather strip the rod myself rather than my customer do it. You may damage the rod when removing the guides, and then blame it on me when it breaks. 

The price difference in my place is about $10 for me doing it rather than you doing it.


----------

